# CPU overheat causing graphical issues?



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi.

I've got a problem, wich I think may be related to my CPU.

Yesterday, while playing The lord of the rings online, this happened: http://i.imgur.com/BaeON.jpg

Normally, I thought it was my graphics card causing the problem. Checked the temperature with speedfan, and it was sitting steady around 55 celsius (idling at 40). Tested a known good graphics card, same problem. Updated Nvidia drivers for both cards, still the same problem. Tried some older archived drivers, no change.

Friend told me that maybe it was the PSU that didn't put out enough power to the cards. Doubted that, since I recently bough a new one (700w Corsair one). Tested a new PSU just to be sure, but that wasen't the problem either.

Also tested my RAM, and other RAM from a friends computer that works.

The only thing that I noticed is that the CPU temperature gets high, it's idling around 40 celsius, but ingame, it was over 65 celsius, 69 was the highest I saw it go. My cpu fan was sitting at the same speed all the time tho, not going up or down. I can't change the speed of the fans with fanspeed since it doesn't support my mobo, only have it to keep track of temperature and the speed of the fans.

the cpu fan wont go faster then 3068 rpm, I know I had it spinning at 4800+ rpm before.

Went into BIOS, where I knew there was 2 configurations controlling fan speed. Q-fan smart and Cool n Quiet. Enabling both just lowered the fan speed and the cpu got even hotter, tried with one enabled and the other disabled, but running both disabled proved to give the highest fan speed. After enabling and disabling them a few times and several restarts later, the fan speed went up to 3200ish rpm, but still not higher, or lower.

Is there any possibility that cpu overheating can cause graphical issues?

I would like to increase my cpu fan speed anyway, noise from fans doesn't bother me since I'd rather have my computer as cool as possible, but I can't seem to increase the fan in anyway.

Anyone got any idea what to do?

Worth to mention should be that it occurs instantly in The lord of the rings online, and randomly or even not at all in other games. It started after I installed lord of the rings, but can a game cause this? I've contacted the support for the game (Turbine) but they doubt it's the game causing it, but they would try to help me anyway.

Would be thankful for any help or tips I can get.

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Gregrer-

Yes I would agree that the PSU is not likely to be the issue. It's not a bad guess on your friend's part, but the two things we look for don't seem to be the issue in your case, which would be wattage and PSU quality. 700W is a pretty decent power output and Corsair is a high quality brand.

Also the fact that it doesn't happen in any other game rules out your graphics card (it would be persistent). Your CPU getting that hot is definitely an issue whether it's causing this graphics display or not. You need to check your CPU:

-Is thermal paste on it?

-If so, is the thermal paste wet or dry?

-Is there any clearance between the CPU and the heat sink assembly, because there shouldn't be

-What type of CPU are we talking about here?

-Try investing in a better cooling system if your fan/heat sink is stock

It certainly looks and sounds like overheating to me.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I will check the things you said tomorrow when I wake up.

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3.00Ghz

"Also the fact that it doesn't happen in any other game rules out your graphics card"

It did happen, but only for a few seconds in League of Legends. Also copied Age of Conan(wich was the most demanding game we had acces to at this moment) from my friend, running it on max settings with no graphic issues occuring for for whole 20 min I tested it.

EDIT: Did a system restore also, since it all occured after I installed Lotro. No idea if it will change anything, will see tomorrow.

Thank you for helping!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

No problem. 

I saw you mentioned it happened rarely/infrequently with other games. This might be consistent with overheating if those other games are less system intensive than LOTR.

An Athlon 2x is certainly capable of being powered by a 700W Corsair. So yeah, I think power is not your problem. 

Just to be sure, are there graphics settings you can mess with in the game or on your graphics card program? Not likely to help, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Applied new thermal paste, no heat decrease. Bought a new fan for the cpu, no change. 

The rpm is still stuck at 3068, it refuses to change. I can't control it through BIOS either it seems, or maybe I don't know how to do.

Making me believe that there is some settings I need to change, but don't know wich ones.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

did you apply the paste correctly,to much is as bad as none

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Nvidia gforce 9800GTX
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3.00Ghz
2 GB RAM
ASUS M2V-MX SE
Corsair GS 700W PSU

CPU TEMPERATURE 57 celcius 
MB TEMPERATURE 46 celcius 
CPU FAN SPEED 3068RPM 
VCORE VOLTAGE 1.4V 
3.3V 3.312V 
5V 5.068V 
12V 11.712V 
Got these readings after letting it sit for 15 minutes.

Applied the thermal paste as I've always done, paper thin layer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

11.712 on the 12v is a little low for a bios reading, the GS and CX Corsair models are not recommended the TX, HX, AX are much better models.

The CPU is too warm, redo the thermal paste too much is as bad as too little paste.
Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

I've reapplied the thermal paste, still no change in heat. The fan speed is still locked at 3068, any idea how I can get it to run faster?

Also, played the new game Hunted, the demon's forge yesterday with a friend for about 4 hours, not even a single graphical glitch, no nothing. Yet I still get it in league of legends, wich is far from as demanding as Hunted is.

This is all making me confused. I get the errors in the games that's less demanding it seems like :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

3000 is about full speed for the fan.
Is the top of the CPU and bottom of the heat sink flat and not nicked or dented?


What does HW Monitor show for the 12v reading in windows?


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

The fan has been running at 4800+ before. The top of the CPU and the bottom of the heat sink is flat.

CPU VCORE 
+12V 

Value
12.29

Min
12.22

Max
12.35


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's better for a 12v reading.

Is this a retail motherboard or OEM?
If it's retail you can set the fan speed to 100% in the Bios.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what OEM is, but I bought at a comp store, so I guess it's retail.

But since I can't find any option to put my fan to 100% in BIOS I'm not sure :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model motherboard?


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

ASUS M2V-MX SE

Went into BIOS to look for anything related to the CPU fan:
Cool ´n´ Quiet
Smart Q-FAN function
BIOS shows the fan running at 3214 RPM, while now in windows, it's back to 3068.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set Smart Q fan to enabled and Save and Reboot back into the bios, you should then have the Auto Fan mode entry below the q fan setting set the full speed temp to 50c the start speed temp to the lowest allowed or 20c.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

CPU temp 60 celsius (non idle, launched a program to get it up), fan speed 2961 rpm.

With smart q fan enabled, full speed 51 (lowest allowed) and start speed temp set to 25 (lowest allowed)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try overclocking or changing any voltage settings in the bios?

Is the heatsink the correct one for the CPU?


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't overclocked anything, never tried since I don't know how to do it, and therefor I left it at that. Haven't changed any voltage settings that I know of.

Haven't switched the heat sink since I bought the computer, so I am assuming it's the right one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Seeing as your not overclocking you can set your cpu vcore to 1.35v. It is now set at 1.4v. That will lower the temp alittle. The thermal limit for your cpu is 70c. Those 90nm Windsor core Athon X2's were known to run on the warm side.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> Seeing as your not overclocking you can set your cpu vcore to 1.35v.


Guessing I do that in BIOS? And what happens if I do? I'd like a more detailed explanation if you don't mind, just want to know what I'm doing.

Thanks!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

When you change it, it will lower the voltage to the cpu. Higher voltages equals more heat, but more stability when overclocking. Seeing as you don't overclock, lowering the vcore will lower your temps alittle. Go into the BIOS and the Avanced Tab. Then go into Cpu configuration and then AMD Overclocking Configuration and then Processor Voltage. Change it from AUTO to 1.350v.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Changed the cpu vcor to 1.35v. No idea if it did anything tho.

Still get the graphic issues tho. In league of legends, it occurs when the cpu reaches 60 celsius. While playing Hunted, the cpu reaches 64 celsius but nothing happens.

How come it only happens on games less demanding? Installed a older directx version to see if it helped (suggested by a friend) but this did nothing.

Visited my local computer store, they said my computers situation is impossible ("a more demanding game can't run fine if a less demanding games get issues").


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some of the "Less Demanding" games are less video intense but more CPU intense.

At this point I would probably try a decent aftermarket cooler to see if the temps come down some.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you said a friend told you 700w isn't enough for the cards are you running two graphics cards? if so then 700w is definetly not enough.

Second do not use speedfan for temps because it can be totally innaurate use the BIOS if you cant use the bios use hardware monitor.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Not using two graphics cards.


----------

